# Baby Bratz Dolls, would you want your toddler dressed like this?



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

The company MGA Entertainment makes the Bratz doll line, a series of dolls wearing outfits of questionable appropriateness. Recently they have released a Baby Bratz doll, an infant/toddler doll sporting make-up and skimpy clothing, wearing her bottle around her neck on a chain. You can see the dolls here:

http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pa.../BratzBabyz.asp

or here:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...duct_id=3661654

I'm sure most of you would agree that these dolls are quite disgusting and should be removed from all store shelves. In an age where Child Pornography is more easily distributed and harder to catch those responsible, we do not need our toymakers creating baby dolls dressed as prostitutes.

I urge you all to go to the MGA site and call or e-mail your concerns with the dolls. I also urge you to voice your concerns to your local toy stores if they are carrying the dolls, contact media, your MLA, whoever you feel will get the word out that these dolls are inappropriate for children and need to be pulled from store shelves.

Keep watching this thread, hopefully I will soon have an online petition started and will post the link here, as well as update any progress we have made here.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't see your links, but I saw these dolls in a store and was revolted. I never thought I'd see the day when sexy baby dolls were a marketable toy. Regular Bratz are bad enough, but the Baby Bratz dolls are absolutely crossing a line. I plan on writing to MGA Entertainment.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

heres one
http://anamomda.diaryland.com/images/bratz4.gif


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

and another
https://ssl4.lon.gb.securedata.net/t...aby%20cloe.JPG


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Gross. Who is going to buy these things??? Although I thought the same thing about the bratz dolls.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, I thought the regular Bratz Dolls were screwed up.


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a mama and a grandmama and I am APALLED at the Bratz stuff.







:
My youngest daughter,7.5 yrs. thinks they are "gross." And my grown daughters,(stillill-pregnant,due in late November, & eemamahob,mama to 2 dd"s) would never consider these demeaning things as healthy toys.
You go mamas!!


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrapadoozer*
Wow, I thought the regular Bratz Dolls were screwed up.









Totally.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I've always considered myself to be a pretty open-minded "let it go" kind of mama... but those are really degrading on so many levels.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw one of these up-close this summer. My six-yr-old sister has one. It actually wears a G-string. uke

I can't believe my mother bought it for her. The girls just giggle at the skimpy clothing...









It would be wonderful if they could be pulled off the market. I hate that little sis had the option of having this toy.

Not only does it wear a g-string, but also a little shirt that exposes the belly. And also makeup.
Here it is:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...&xsell=3649907


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so appalled at those things! I'm not usually the type to get worked up over toys, but that goes too far. A toddler should NEVER be sexualized, ever.


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BennyPai*
I saw one of these up-close this summer. My six-yr-old sister has one. It actually wears a G-string. uke


Wait... a toddler doll...... in a G-STRING?!?!?!?!?! WTF?


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynski*
I am so appalled at those things! I'm not usually the type to get worked up over toys, but that goes too far. A toddler should NEVER be sexualized, ever.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

There's a nice little concept. A bottle slung as a purse across the body---on a chain.

I really want to know who thinks these things up. No, seriously, I do. *How* does one come up with something like that?

It's really amazing. Like, did they go to Harvard? Community college? Did they sit in their bedrooms for decades playing with Barbies? Are they Gay? Straight? Do they even like children? Are they married?

Do they have souls?

Hearts?

And what's with the one-eyed pig?

They don't look unlike Japanese animae, really. Except for the thong underwear.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
There's a nice little concept. A bottle slung as a purse across the body---on a chain.

All I could think--- Toddler Rave party?

I can't imagine someone thinking these were a good idea.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Bratz even has a line of "questionable" horses (aka "My Little Pony"). That company can take the innocence out of anything.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!!


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umefey*
Wait... a toddler doll...... in a G-STRING?!?!?!?!?! WTF?

The toddler doll is NOT in a g string - the teenager one is. I just looked at my dd brand new toddler Bratz doll and I do not see is as sexualized at all! Sorry- I don't like the teenager Bratz- they do seem too sexual, but the baby bratz seemed like a great way to give my dd one without the sexiness. I'm looking at her right now and she's no more sexy than a rugrat. No make up, No g string, just a diaper and a t shirt. Sorry but I think everyone is overreacting-


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umefey*
I've always considered myself to be a pretty open-minded "let it go" kind of mama... but those are really degrading on so many levels.

This exactly. These are just inexcusable. I'm disgusted that our children are being subjected to this crap.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

The pic in the link has a a bottle on a chain, WTF?!?!
That is one of the ugliest toys I've ever seen. Seriously. I despised the bratz crap before, but they've really crossed the line. Obviously some people must buy them...sadly. I truly believe that children internalize the toys they play with,and as it fuses with their imaginary play, it becomes part of their self-image.
Pouty little mouth, big amorous eyes, sexy little diaper on big hips, earings, a purse, the bottle on the chain...yuck.
Poor kids.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danalyn1972*
I'm looking at her right now and she's no more sexy than a rugrat. No make up, No g string, just a diaper and a t shirt. Sorry but I think everyone is overreacting-

Are you talking about a different doll? The Baby Bratz dolls sport "boy style" underwear as "diapers" and wear heavy make-up, including eyeliner and lipstick. They are an ugly example of the oversexualization of children.

"These younger versions of your favorite Bratz divas are every bit as funky, feminine and fashion-savvy as their grown-up counterparts. Each doll comes with her own fashion top, bottom, bottle, diaper bag purse, earrings and adorable pet."

Toddlers aren't small versions of adults.

Click the links provided in the above posts if you have any doubt that these things are true. If you know this and choose to buy them for your impressionable child anyway, that's your business - but no amount of denial will change what these creepy toys are.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

my dd kept asking for bratz for her birthday. She's seen soe commercials for the, I told her no. I can't stand them! My sister, not knowing I hate Bratz, bought her the knock off brats. She's a tiny doll, but she is dressed modestly, at least the one we have. But she does have eye make up and dark lipstick. It's not as bad as the brats, but I still wish she hadn't bought it.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.mgae.com/customerservice/default.asp
write to them here.
I just wrote them a letter. these dolls are seriously sick


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danalyn1972*
I just looked at my dd brand new toddler Bratz doll and I do not see is as sexualized at all!

Even if you don't see the toddler doll that way, anyone who buys them is supporting a company that *does* market sexualized toys to little girls. A few days ago I started a thread in another forum because of this same issue. Consider this:

"So, he finally asked you out on a date! But, what are you guys going to do on the big night?"

or this:

"Does the guy you have a crush on stand out in a crowd? Is he worth the time and effort? Sit back and really think about your dream date."

These are direct quotes from a Bratz activity book aimed at very young girls -the whole thing is full of talk about boyfriends and crushes and what you need to wear in order to be "hot".









They will never get one penny from me.


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

Eeeeewwww!


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

These are just one more example of society forcing sexuality on our young girls at such tender ages. It's sick. I can't even take my girls shopping anymore, I end up getting so upset and frustrated. I try so hard to impress upon my girls that being pretty is not what we strive for, but rather to follow our hopes and dreams. We are raising children with no moral code in this society. It's appalling. We need to defend these kids and their right to a happy and innocent childhood. Write this company and maybe we can make a difference. I am so disgusted.


----------



## Seana (Jan 19, 2005)

My little sister (10) is into this garbage, as well as dressing pretty trashily. I told our mom that I didn't think a little girl should be wearing shorts that have a slogan across her butt, and she just brushed me off. It makes no sense to me...why give anyone a reason to look at your child's backside?


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

Those are just gross. I wonder who thinks these things up too.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

This stuff comes in an age where oral sex is not considered sex and 12 year old girls are giving boys blow jobs... I'm seriously considering homeschooling my dd until at least high school.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I hate bratz. And these are worse.......... another reason we skip the toy aisle


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

OK.........







:
My MIL is a big barbie fan and Im dreading the day she gets dd one, I talked to dh about this and I actually told him that I thought the bratz doll looked cool maybe she could get her one of those instead!
Let me explain I have only briefly seen a bratz doll in a shop window I didnt stop and look at it but I kinda thought that they were goth/punk dolls and so I have been thinking what a great alternative to barbie!!

Any other barbie/bratz alternative that i can give to MIL. (the whole concept of girl dolls irritates me and the only dolls dd has are baby dolls from the free box at the thrift store!)


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Barbies and regular Bratz are bad enough, but the baby Bratz dolls are horrible. I don't know anyone in their right mind who would buy this doll and give it to their child. I can't even imagine why the toy makers think this doll is okay to market to young girls. Sick! Sick! Sick!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seana*
I didn't think a little girl should be wearing shorts that have a slogan across her butt,... It makes no sense to me...why give anyone a reason to look at your child's backside?









:

~Nay


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill*
Are you talking about a different doll? The Baby Bratz dolls sport "boy style" underwear as "diapers" and wear heavy make-up, including eyeliner and lipstick. They are an ugly example of the oversexualization of children.

I looked at the picture. Dolls in diapers and t shirts, big deal. I didn't see any "heavy makeup", just rather stylized eyes, etc. Maybe you see what you are looking for.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
I looked at the picture. Dolls in diapers and t shirts, big deal. I didn't see any "heavy makeup", just rather stylized eyes, etc. Maybe you see what you are looking for.

Maybe you don't see what you don't want to?


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
I looked at the picture. Dolls in diapers and t shirts, big deal. I didn't see any "heavy makeup", just rather stylized eyes, etc. Maybe you see what you are looking for.


It's a big deal because they are disgusting - it's BS to think it's OK for toddlers to be done up like little tramps and that's exactly what these dolls have done. If you like them then buy them but don't try to say they aren't crap because they really really are. They are all wearing lipstick and blush at the very least. http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pag...BratzBabyz.asp

" Before the Bratz were everybody's favorite fashion friends, they were the Baby Girls with a Passion for Fashion™! This is where it all began - the funky fashions, the sizzlin' accessories and the far-out friendship! Look out, these Babyz™ already know how to flaunt it, and they're keepin' it real in the crib!"

Now what if these posed " dolled up " images were of real kids. . .

If they aren't wearing makeup then they wouldn't need ( from: http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pag...tzPlaysets.asp)

" Earrings 'N' Things™:
• Vanity
• Salon Chair
• Earring tree
• 4 pairs of earrings
• 4 assorted pieces of make-up: 2 nail polishes, 1 makeup brush, 1 compact"

and what toddler do you know that needs:
"8-Ball Blitz™:
• Pool table
• 15 balls
• Rack
• 2 cue sticks
• Ceiling Fixture
• Juke Box"

OR http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pag...shionPacks.asp

" Babyz Nite Out!™:
• 3 piece outfit
• Pair of shoes
• Bag"

for transportation we have:
http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pag...tzTricycle.asp

" Bratz Babyz™ are cruisin' the crib in style on their new Motor-Bike! When going out to meet their best gal pals on this beauty of a bike, with dazzlin' design and collector "Babyz" license plate, it's all about the fashion! This funky fashion chopper's wheels really turn, so Babyz can style it while they're out 'n' about!"

or

http://www.mgae.com/2004_product_pag...tzCarriage.asp

"Bratz Babyz™ can take a nap and still travel in style in this sporty little buggy! No self-respecting baby fashion diva would ride in anything less than the beauty best, and this carriage has just the right flash 'n' dash! Bratz Babyz™ agree, when you're on-the-go you're never too young for a little beauty rest!"


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
Now what if these posed " dolled up " images were of real kids. . .

:LOL But they're NOT real kids. They are dolls. Just pieces of plastic that you can choose whether or not to buy for your kids. They are not causing any kids to be molested. It's a bit silly to behave as if your children are being endangered by them.


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
:LOL But they're NOT real kids. They are dolls. Just pieces of plastic that you can choose whether or not to buy for your kids. They are not causing any kids to be molested. It's a bit silly to behave as if your children are being endangered by them.


That was a " for thought" comment - I don't think my kids are " endangered by them " I do think they are trash - leave the questionable fashions to barbie and the older Bratz.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
:LOL But they're NOT real kids. They are dolls. Just pieces of plastic that you can choose whether or not to buy for your kids. They are not causing any kids to be molested. It's a bit silly to behave as if your children are being endangered by them.

It's REALLY silly to come to Activism and mock issues people care about.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Bratz? You mean those porn stars with encephalitis? No - I wouldn't want my kid dressed like that!


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I just saw these in a store yesterday. I was very disturbed by them!!!!







First: my child may do things I do not like but when did calling someone a "brat" become the "in thing"? I don't even like using the term brat when talking about children. 2nd how can we expect our girls to become independent, open minded, strong women when they are being told dating and beauty are the way to go at 6 years old? I mean really,







, the reality is we are only hurting our girls by having toys that promote sexuality in an innapropriate way.
My duaghter noticed a barbie today....8awwww8 we will argue over that but there will be no discussion on the bratz doll.


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
:LOL But they're NOT real kids. They are dolls. Just pieces of plastic that you can choose whether or not to buy for your kids. They are not causing any kids to be molested. It's a bit silly to behave as if your children are being endangered by them.


uuuummmm....no, they aren't real kids but they are aimed at real kids who are at an impressionable age. You don't think that kids absorb what they are playing with and being exposed to? Of course they do. It's all about the money for these companies, they don't care what impact these dolls can have on young girls. I care and that's why I choose to come to ACTIVISM to try to make a difference. These dolls are disgusting and clearly have sexual undertones. Completely inappropriate for a child to be exposed to. Period.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Have you seen the new Bratz Catz? They're even uglier than the dolls.

I don't understand the facination with these hideous dolls. They make Barbie look like a good idea.

Edited to (un)correct my spelling. Forgot the 'z' in 'catz'.







:


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brendon*
First: my child may do things I do not like but when did calling someone a "brat" become the "in thing"? I don't even like using the term brat when talking about children.









: I wouldn't buy them anyway, because I consider the word "brat" to be so negative.

I personally would not buy the dolls because I consider them immodest and kinda gross. The lactivist in me also decries the use of a bottle as an accessory.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

I was browsing their website, and found.....this:
Prayer Angels

Quote:

The most adorable angels in heaven, the Prayer Angels™ guide and protect through special prayers they recite!

INCLUDES:

• Prayer Angel™ Doll
• Heavenly Outfit
• Halo
• Set of Angel Wings
• Batteries

FEATURES:

• Prayer Angels™ Recite 2 Prayers When You Squeeze Their Hands in Prayer Position
• Prayer Angels' Hands Stay Together and Legs Bend into Prayer Position
• Prayer Angels Are Sold in 3 Versions Based on the Prayer Theme
• Themes include:
•• "Love Me" Prayers
•• "Protect Me" Prayers
•• "Guide Me" Prayers


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
Have you seen the new Bratz Catz? They're even uglier than the dolls.









:

The whole line is disgusting and appauling. Gross...or is it grozz?


----------



## FeministFatale (Dec 16, 2004)

I think by user name alone you can tell what side of the issue I'm on :LOL Embarrassingly enough we have one of these dolls







: , this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...=507846&s=toys my dd got it as a birthday gift ( i did NOT and would NOT buy one). This doll came with a different outfit then in the link, short shirt, mini skirt, knee high boots, and...a thong!!!!! What in the heck were people thinking! I saw the thong, showed my dh the thong, and said "is this a...thong? He agreed it was a thong. I just could not imagine why a thong would be on a baby doll, so I asked a few more people and everyone said that yes it was a thong. We decided that no undies was better than a thong (since thongs on anyone, besides the people who are hoping to not have panty lines, is all about sexualization) so we cut them off. Then we decided the whole outfit was to risque and my dd didn't care for the outfit either. We received a build a bear fairy costume for her birthday as well and it fit perfectly, so now she looks very cute. She still has her makeup, but with the outfit change and loss of the bottle she looks much cuter. I like her funky look, if only she didn't have makeup and hooker wear, and I like that she doesn't have Barbie porportions, she has no boobs, a belly, and thick legs. Besides that, there is nothing to like and I would never buy this for anyone. But at least with the clothing change I don't have to cringe and gag everytime I see it.

As for dolls that are a normal size and wear average kids clothes, there is a great line called Only Hearts Club. Here are a few of them:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=toys&n=507846
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=toys&n=507846

There used to have a few other lines of great dolls, Get Real dolls and Smartees, but I think both of those companies failed, sadly









Here's a link to a Get Real doll on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-GET-REAL-GIRL-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FeministFatale (Dec 16, 2004)

I found the Bratz we got, it is part of the Big Bratz Babyz line:
http://www.mgae.com/2005_product_pag...lz/BigJade.jpg


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Just a reminder...there is NO DEBATING in Activism.

If you don't agree with a cause...keep on going.

If you think there is a good counter cause, start a new thread.

Thanks


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danalyn1972*
The toddler doll is NOT in a g string - the teenager one is. I just looked at my dd brand new toddler Bratz doll and I do not see is as sexualized at all! Sorry- I don't like the teenager Bratz- they do seem too sexual, but the baby bratz seemed like a great way to give my dd one without the sexiness. I'm looking at her right now and she's no more sexy than a rugrat. No make up, No g string, just a diaper and a t shirt. Sorry but I think everyone is overreacting-










I double-checked last weekend, and YES, the one I saw my lil sis with is a toddler. Unfortunately, the doll _is_ a BABY BRATZ Cloe doll (Blonde w/ pig tails). It is one of the huge ones with obvious toddler proportions. I saw it in Wal Mart just this weekend. It not only wears a denim miniskirt that poofs up in the back to showcase the g-string, but also wears a skimpy top that exposes her belly.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...&xsell=3649907
I am one of the most laid-back people you will ever meet, and rarely take issue with toys. I _really_ don't think this is an overreaction; it's alarming. Where are our little ones' childhoods disappearing to?










As a big sister, aunt, mother and a feminist I felt *Compelled* to speak out in this case.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

ick. Those dolls look like baby ravers


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Those are really disgusting. And those angel dolls are even over-sexualized. Call me mean or overbearing but if either of my daughters received one as a gift, it might just happen to get lost and maybe not even found ever again.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I am sorry, those things are banned in our house. Even my 7 yr old thinks they are disgusting.
I will not have my girls grow up to think that that is the way girls/women dress. We do NOT need to be hoochies to be beautiful.
I really frickin' hate those things. Yet another reason we avoid toy aisles, stores, etc.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

well, ok.

I do not like them, but i would not ban them.

I would not spend my money on them, but i still would not abn them.

And I have thought carefully about this-- but beyond asking why a child might enjoy such a doll, I'd say nothing more, unless i saw other behaviors that concerned me.

So, to me, sometimes a doll is just a doll.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Call me a meanie too. That trash will never be in our home.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer*
Those are really disgusting. And those angel dolls are even over-sexualized. Call me mean or overbearing but if either of my daughters received one as a gift, it might just happen to get lost and maybe not even found ever again.


----------



## fire_lady (Aug 24, 2005)

Yuck that was the ugliest toys I ever seen. I hope that those toys will be removed as soon as posible.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

My children decided our baby needed one of these (even though they know we don't allow bratz or even discussion of "I wants" by way of bratz) they just thought it was fun that they made babys. But I asked them "do you think our baby is a brat? NO. do you think it is Ok to think of babies as brats? NO. then why would we want any doll that called a baby a brat? "we wouldn't" end of discussion. and holy crap. a thong. that is ust sick.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

my dd asked for a remote control car for her stuffed kitty for her birthday...and I might say the Bratz cruiser is the coolest remote control gadget in the toystore. It has a working radio and working lights, and it is a silver convertable. We aren't going to go out and get any of the dolls.....they get barbies from the "free" bin at garage sales-they have a dresser drawer full.


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I just do not understand why people would spend their hard -earned money on trash like this, I truly don't.








There are so many better choices yk?
Why are we forcing our children to grow up so fast?
The push to make our children consumers is beginning younger and younger, I just cannot get over this new world we live in.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm revolted. I guess this is why there are so many very young girls walking around looking like hoes. My husband calls those girls "prosti-tots." If your baby doll is wearing a thong and skimpy clothes and mini skirt, I guess it's hard to see why your kid shouldn't.


----------



## kellywhalen (Oct 2, 2004)

is the groovy girls dolls.
They are soft, cute and have accessories as well.
I saw them at Target.
HTH-


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

While we have a collection of groovy girls they are still a little on the trashy side.







we have better luck with the immitations being more modestly dresses. but even teh groovy girls are sporting belly shirts, mini skirts, fishnets and highheel boots.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

While some of the Groovy girl fashions are a little over the top for me, many of them are simply 'groovy' and innocent, and I think it is a pretty good alternative as far as mass marketed dolls go. For one thing, their bodies are not sexually developed, but childlike, they have a very simple undetailed cloth face that is completely devoid of the pout lipped, lusty eyed 'f#ck me' expression Bratz dolls have.
Neither I nor my dd like hard plastic dolls, so a good cloth doll like Groovy girls is something we appreciate. And the Groovy boys might actually have appeal to little boys, unlike the Bratz stud.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

We like the groovy girls. They're cute, hip and fun and really soft too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellywhalen*
is the groovy girls dolls.
They are soft, cute and have accessories as well.
I saw them at Target.
HTH-


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

uke
that says it for me!!


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

what says it for you? I don't get what you are trying to be saying with your words my friend.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
well, ok.

I do not like them, but i would not ban them.

I would not spend my money on them, but i still would not abn them.

And I have thought carefully about this-- but beyond asking why a child might enjoy such a doll, I'd say nothing more, unless i saw other behaviors that concerned me.

So, to me, sometimes a doll is just a doll.

My mom had that approach to Barbie. But I think NEVER reading fashion or women's magazines was what really did the trick for all 3 of us girls!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellien C*
My mom had that approach to Barbie. But I think NEVER reading fashion or women's magazines was what really did the trick for all 3 of us girls!


Yes! So far, my dd has never picked up a fashion mag (Seventeen or the like) and I hope it stays that way. They are very upsetting. I also noticed that Seventeen seems geared to very young girls now--11 and 12 yr olds. That age is sensitive enough without throwing in encouragement on how to dress, how to look thinnner, how to get a boyfriend. Although it seems the discussions about whether oral sex is sex need to happen in this day and age.

I keep thinking that kids are better off playing with Barbies than trying to be Barbies. The middle part of childhood is dissapearing. In some ways, I think Barbie can be a link from childhood to the teen years. Barbie can offer some young gilrs the chance to play out teen scenarios in safety . How come so many of us who did play Barbies at 12 & 13 had them making out with Ken and getting knocked up by our brother's GI Joes?

Dolls are often theraputic--and maybe Barbie can fit into the category. It's hard to pretend you're a sexually blossoming teen with an American Girl Molly.

Tha all said, my kids dislike dolls of all sorts.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Ugh! Those things are disgusting. After treating a 12 year old for PID/chlamydia in the ER this weekend I am even more disgusted. We do not allow our girls to play with Barbies or Bratz. I want my girls to be mommies. So they may play with baby dolls. Better IMO to practice nurturing than to practice being slutty or a sex/beauty object. I want them developing beautiful hearts, not being obsessed with external beauty.


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

I think they are disgusting. No way will I allow that into my home.

Sherra


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I find these dolls utterly disgusting as well. In my opinion -- keeping in mind that I am a VERY openminded person who *tries* to look at all sides of things -- I simply cannot justify to myself or see how they justify selling these dolls and marketing them the way they do.

They are CLEARLY overtly sexual and while some people may say "well if you see it that way there is something wrong with YOU" -- that is often the canned response of marketers and irresponsible parents (as it relates to the things their children play with) to justify not being able to say no to a small child who wants something that they have no concept of understanding the implications of.

There is a fantastic article about these dolls in the recent issue of "Bitch" (feminist response to pop culture) that is well worth the read...

My sister jokes that she is going to buy our daughter "Bratz" (our daughter is 3 months old) --- but she is PURELY joking, as she knows that hard plastic probably does not feel good when it is hurled towards the giver's head


----------



## never (Jul 20, 2005)

The regular bratz made me sick. These toddler brats are so morally reprehensible to me that I can barely fathom their existence.

I have a nearly 3 year old daughter and we are trying to raise her in an environment of gender neutrality. She has all types of toys. Tonka trucks, baby dolls, puzzles, games etc.

Barbie and any sexually mature fashion dolls are banned from our house. This has been an issue for us on many a holiday. I just don't find them appropriate for children of any age.

I am definitely going to write to the company about these disgusting baby bratz.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw those Baby Bratz dolls... i thought they were disgusting. I hate how the big bratz dolls look too, they look like hookers. Whatever happened to little girls pretending to be mommies and teachers and doctors and scientists? when did we start having such ugly dolls that make little girls want to dress "sexy"? ugh! you will never see me buying one of those or allowing one in my house.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

While at the store the other day I went to look at these dolls (after reading some of this thread the other day) and all I can say is WOW!







I can't believe this doll. They look like little scanks. It was shocking to say the least. The little "babies" looked like they had on hoochy diapers, and that bottle on a chain??? What is that all about? They even have clthing for them like fuzzy sweaters and little cars and I don't know, like a hooker baby. It really bothered me.

H


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh and I wanted to add, my dd fell in love with this new doll by "Barbie" called the "Wee three friends" dolls they come in a three pack (duh. LOL) and they are suppose to be about 12 years old. They are cute, have regular feet, no hips and very little in the way of boobage, they look like 12 year old. They are multiracial. Pretty cool, dd and her friends play with them and I am good with tath.
Also American Girl use to have (Maybe they still do) dolls called Girls of Many lands. Kinda babrie sized (shorter) they are all about 12 years old, all different races come in cool traditional outfits, plus a book (be warned the book usually have a sexist struggle the girl over comes being that the stories take place in the 1500-early 1900). They also look like a 12 year old.

H


----------



## Fishygirlsmom (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh yes, these things really piss me off- on so many levels!

My daughter's friends all ahve these horrible little things. They actually have large versions and small versions.

It is sick and perverse. Gaw, don't get me started!


----------



## Fishygirlsmom (Aug 26, 2005)

They have Groovy Girls at Target??!!!!

OMG! We love Groovy Girls! Ok, so *I* love Groovy Girls. I would like to get some more clothing, and furniture for Isa's collections.

We also have the Loving Family dollhouse and EVERYTHING thatgoes with it. You can pick and choose family figures and there is a dad that has a baby with a backpack and a mom with a baby in a sling. Unfortunately one of the baby styles has a bottle, but I took a razor blade and cutthat puppy off!


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

We just started a new homeschooling group and last week the children brought barbies to play with. One child brought her barbies and brats. I did not find them to be discusting or treat the child different or the family different for bringing and playing with brats. Our policy in our homeschooling group is going to be to accept people where they are at and not judge them for what toys they do or do not play with. I wouldn't think of demanding that someone not bring a brat.......I don't know how other hsing groups handle that situation.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

Our HS group allows pretty much anything. I don't think anyone was saying that people should be told not to bring them to a group, just that they are nasty. :LOL Although I haven't read everything on this thread, I am just guessing about this.

H


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

Bumping. Wrote a letter to the URL on the first page. Will post any response I get.

If you really think it's gross, write a letter, too. Saying it's gross here is like preaching to the choir. A letter took me two minutes.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FeministFatale*
I think by user name alone you can tell what side of the issue I'm on :LOL Embarrassingly enough we have one of these dolls







: , this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...=507846&s=toys my dd got it as a birthday gift ( i did NOT and would NOT buy one). This doll came with a different outfit then in the link, short shirt, mini skirt, knee high boots, and...a thong!!!!! What in the heck were people thinking! I saw the thong, showed my dh the thong, and said "is this a...thong? He agreed it was a thong. I just could not imagine why a thong would be on a baby doll, so I asked a few more people and everyone said that yes it was a thong. We decided that no undies was better than a thong (since thongs on anyone, besides the people who are hoping to not have panty lines, is all about sexualization) so we cut them off. Then we decided the whole outfit was to risque and my dd didn't care for the outfit either. We received a build a bear fairy costume for her birthday as well and it fit perfectly, so now she looks very cute. She still has her makeup, but with the outfit change and loss of the bottle she looks much cuter. I like her funky look, if only she didn't have makeup and hooker wear, and I like that she doesn't have Barbie porportions, she has no boobs, a belly, and thick legs. Besides that, there is nothing to like and I would never buy this for anyone. But at least with the clothing change I don't have to cringe and gag everytime I see it.

As for dolls that are a normal size and wear average kids clothes, there is a great line called Only Hearts Club. Here are a few of them:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=toys&n=507846
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=toys&n=507846

There used to have a few other lines of great dolls, Get Real dolls and Smartees, but I think both of those companies failed, sadly









Here's a link to a Get Real doll on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-GET-REAL-GIRL-...QQcmdZViewItem

I saw the picture of the bratz doll you linked. That little black cat is sooo cute!! I'd buy the stupid doll and throw it in the garbage just to have that cute toy kitty.









~Nay


----------

